# need a cycle buddy... TTC #3 am i mad?? lol



## mommyjill

Hi
does anyone wanna be my cycle buddy???

Im 36 TTC #3 have DD13 and DS 7 married and very happy - so why am i doing this???????????????????

Lol - i dunno cant explain it but it would be harder to explain why i wasnt doing it. If you can understand that welcome aboard!! :blush:

So 
Im on CD4 of my first proper cycle since stopping BCP. ( my other 2 were both conceived within first month off BCP but that wasnt to be this time )

So come on in put your feet up and join me on this exciting ride of a lifetime. :hugs:


----------



## francismummy

Hi

I am TTC #3 my 2 DS are 2 and 1 next week.

I have found #3 harder and longer with my first son it happened first month and my second son took three months and now I have been TTC now for 6 months with this one I have just invested in a CBFM and this is my first cycle of using it and I have had 4 high days and yesterday I got a peak so DTD last night and maybe tomorrow

Good luck for TTC #3 x


----------



## mommyjill

Hi Francismummy, i agree things take longer now. :(

But then again i am so impatient :coffee:- and was so lucky on both previous occasions so really should not moan and just get on with it :blush:

so here i am CD 5 of first "proper" cycle. Gonna use OPK for first time ever prob do first one on Monday which will be CD 7 just in case i do ovulate early.
not temping this month but might try that next month if this month is a no go.

Good luck Francis mummy xx


----------



## mommyjill

Anyone else???????????????


----------



## mommyjill

Francismummy - can i ask how old you are? :oops: and what is your cycle like?


----------



## francismummy

I am nearly 38 and normally my cycles are 26-30 days but I have found this since I got older not as regular - if u gonna do OPK's then try Deanna Plan (google it) it does work as that how I got DS 2 

How old are you???


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya I found it :happydance:

Well I'm ttc#3 i have 2 dd's aged 6 and nearly 10. Came off bcp 26th Feb had breakthrough bleed 2nd and 3rd March so haven't had a proper AF yet so fingers crossed she doesn't show her ugly head :witch:

I'm using ov sticks and bbt so will keep you informed x 

Today if cd10 if you can call it that after bcp x


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm 37 and trying for no. 3 but my first two were with a previous partner so me and OH would just love one together to complete our bunch i think :flower:


----------



## mommyjill

francismummy said:


> I am nearly 38 and normally my cycles are 26-30 days but I have found this since I got older not as regular - if u gonna do OPK's then try Deanna Plan (google it) it does work as that how I got DS 2
> 
> How old are you???

Im 36 till July lol :(

Thanks will have a weee look :)


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hiya I found it :happydance:
> 
> Well I'm ttc#3 i have 2 dd's aged 6 and nearly 10. Came off bcp 26th Feb had breakthrough bleed 2nd and 3rd March so haven't had a proper AF yet so fingers crossed she doesn't show her ugly head :witch:
> 
> I'm using ov sticks and bbt so will keep you informed x
> 
> Today if cd10 if you can call it that after bcp x

Woo hoo :happydance: clever you!!!

Would you like a boy this time or not fussed?
Would your b/bleed normally only last 2 days when you were on pill? what pill was it?

:hugs: x


----------



## mommyjill

Deethehippy said:


> I'm 37 and trying for no. 3 but my first two were with a previous partner so me and OH would just love one together to complete our bunch i think :flower:

Awww Dee thats lovely!

How old are your other 2? :)


----------



## mumof2and1dog

@ mommyjill

Well df has a dd from previous relationship who we never see but keeps in contact when she wants something!! and we have 2 dd's so he would love a son to take to football :football: but our youngest is a tomboy so he'll have to make do with that if I have another girl.
I think he's resigned to the fact that if i do get pg it will be another girl the poor thing god help him when them pmt symptoms all come at once in this house in years to come :haha: 

My bcp was femodine the name changed a few yrs ago but its the same pill I've been on since I was 17. My b/bleed has always been 2 or 3 days but when I normally finish my last pill in the pack its a friday and i normally bleed on the sunday but this time it didn't come till the thurs and was really light. Saying that though I did miss a couple of pills a few wks before that so maybe that has something to do with messing the cycle up. :dohh:

So the wait is so annoying! It's funny that normally the days pass by so fast but when u want them go fast they drag sooo much.

On another note my bbt has rose slightly yday and today so we bd last night as even though my opk was neg i did have some ewcm yday. My poor df works 7 days a week and even though he's so tired he always makes time for bd'ing 

:hugs: x


----------



## mommyjill

Hiya mumof2 :hugs:

Fingers x for a BFP soon for you and extra things x for a boy!! lol 

Your house certainly female orientated isnt it? Is the dog a girl too? :haha:

I know what you mean about days going so slow. Im only on CD 6. Going to do first ov stick thingy tomorrow evening after work i think just in case ive to catch an early egg. 

Are you as obsessed with your body as i am checking ev thing out all the time?:blush:

Are you taking 2nd March as your CD1 for this cycle then?

:) xx


----------



## SNOWBABE

:growlmad: :hugs: Could I join this thread as I am on CD3 and due next AF 8/9/10th April. I have used OPK's last month for the 1st time as my cycles as I have got older have fluctuated and often have missed a month before AF showed her ugly face . We have not been using contraception at all since last baby in Jan 2010 but then again we haven't been trying either til post-xmas as DH is broody AGAIN...lol :cloud9:


----------



## francismummy

Can all please keep fingers crossed for my :bfp: and let it be a pink one as I have 2 DS XX


----------



## SNOWBABE

All finger n toes crossed and buckets full of PMA for you...x


----------



## Shelley71

francismummy said:


> Can all please keep fingers crossed for my :bfp: and let it be a pink one as I have 2 DS XX

My fingers are crossed!!

When are you testing??


----------



## mumof2and1dog

:hugs: Hiya all

Yes its a female orientated house but the dog is a boy haha i only got him for my birthday 2 years ago cos we weren't having anymore kids OOPS :dohh: 

Yes mommyjill I'm taking 2nd March as cd1 but I know its not proper so gotta see how things go but in the meantime I'm still charting bbt and ov sticks I've got an app on my phone with a little calander so you can keep track of things but the forum is nowhere near as good as this one.

I try to think I'm not obsessed but I deffo am :winkwink: I have butterflies all the time as im sooo excited in ttc so I'll prob mistake that for pregnancy signs hopefully x :happydance:


----------



## francismummy

I won't be testing til I am late or 12 dpo as that us when I got my :bfp: with my DS XX


----------



## luv2runRN

Hi ladies....I am new to this. I have recently started TTC#2 and it has been so stressful. I think I have become obsessed with temping and pregnancy test LOL!! My first child is 14 years old ....so, I really dont remember anything from back then. I currently 10DPO and a BFN this AM. Just wondering is that common?


----------



## mommyjill

SNOWBABE said:


> :growlmad: :hugs: Could I join this thread as I am on CD3 and due next AF 8/9/10th April. I have used OPK's last month for the 1st time as my cycles as I have got older have fluctuated and often have missed a month before AF showed her ugly face . We have not been using contraception at all since last baby in Jan 2010 but then again we haven't been trying either til post-xmas as DH is broody AGAIN...lol :cloud9:

Of course you can join Snowbabe:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

francismummy said:


> Can all please keep fingers crossed for my :bfp: and let it be a pink one as I have 2 DS XX

Fingers x francis mummy lots of pink baby dust coming your way:pink:


----------



## mommyjill

So here I am CD7 - this part of cycle seems to take ages.:growlmad:

So 1st propa AF has left the building ( lasting 5 days )

Going to do first ov test after work tonight in case ov early. Hope i dont ov early though cos DH is away all week and wont manage to BD til fri night that will be CD 11 agggghhhh thats total pants isnt it.

So fingers x i dont ov before he gets home or bigger fingers x that if i do he manages to get home mid week lol - :shrug: its all very complicated.

Thing is i dont tell DH when its all happening as dont want him getting stage fright or anything lol:blush:


----------



## mommyjill

luv2runRN said:


> Hi ladies....I am new to this. I have recently started TTC#2 and it has been so stressful. I think I have become obsessed with temping and pregnancy test LOL!! My first child is 14 years old ....so, I really dont remember anything from back then. I currently 10DPO and a BFN this AM. Just wondering is that common?

Hiya welcome to the madhouse lol:hugs:

I agree it is stressful and everything has to be just so. My DS and DD were both conceived first month off BCP but this is first proper cycle for me this time TTC#3 and im nervous thinking it wont happen at all.

As ev 1 is different and dont know anything about your cycle but it could be too early to test try again in few days time or when your af would be due chick :thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

Well today is CD8. :)

Did first ov test last night and was neg which im happy about as DH is away all week so cant BD til friday night. 

Af has been away 3 days but had some brown yuk (soz tmi) on my liner yesterday and this morning???????- no idea what thats all about. Suppose will have to put up with alot of wierd things now no bcp. :(

How is everyone else doing????:thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBABE

Well CD5 and trying to pass the days doing anything but thinking about TTC. I am doing evrything possible to make the days shorter and planning my attack on my DH and keeping the spark going for 6-8days of TTC. I do find that my DH and I both do get tired after TTC week so the fun element sometimes we have to plan more.
I try not to spend too much time on symptom checkers too as I online cycle track. I am def not symptom spot this month merely log and not compare. I think I shall see what happens with mother nature this month


----------



## catcatcat

Hi, me too !!! Concieved dd no. 1 first time of trying, 2nd dd without trying at all. Then mmc concieved 2nd attempt. Now going for no.4 and its taken 3 attempts and nothing. Now im 7dpo got horrid case of thrush and sure that it hasnt worked again. Im scared as its become like an obsession and i cant seem to get pregnant anymore. Hope its not bfs fault hes 45. Im 35. (i havent said this to him) cant understand why things arent so easy this time,also the fear of having another mc !!


----------



## catcatcat

You ladies may b able to give some advice - do u think its possible for sperm to live from sat night to tuesday? Im so annoyed with myself as fell asleep on the mon night but had accupuncture booked on the tues which should have been ovulation day. So hoping i didnt miss it as didnt bd again till tues night so that sat sperm might have died and the tues lot might have taken too long to get there. Its making sex not fun anymore. Do u think we over think when 35 and over ???


----------



## mommyjill

Welcome catcatcat :hugs:

Yes i think we do overthink, scrutinise, imagine, overanalyse alot more now we past the 35 mark!! lol:blush:

It is possible for sperm to live quite long some say up to a week though i kinda think a few days is prob the norm but who knows out of the billions that start the journey one could last a week and it only takes 1 so they say :thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

Well tonight did 2nd ov test - neg thank goodness ( dh still away lol) and good sign so far that i dont ov too too early ( or at least not this cycle anyway) as tomorrow will be CD 9 :happydance:

However I have been sore all day ( a little sore last few days but very very sore today) its hard to describe the pain or where its coming from - seems to be lower back, sides and tummy low down ( maybe right in middle of all these places) aaggghhh its just constant sore all time like toothache not like muscle sore though. Hmmmmmmm any ideas?


----------



## mommyjill

SNOWBABE said:


> Well CD5 and trying to pass the days doing anything but thinking about TTC. I am doing evrything possible to make the days shorter and planning my attack on my DH and keeping the spark going for 6-8days of TTC. I do find that my DH and I both do get tired after TTC week so the fun element sometimes we have to plan more.
> I try not to spend too much time on symptom checkers too as I online cycle track. I am def not symptom spot this month merely log and not compare. I think I shall see what happens with mother nature this month

lol i too will be pouncing on the dh when he gets home hopefully fri night lol:blush:

Hope mother nature is kind to you this month snowbabe

Have accepted your friend request ( i think!! lol) xx


----------



## catcatcat

Do u know where your womb is? I have a reverted uterus and it must sometimes press on a nerve as i have this similar twinge / ache coming and going in back / lower region. I only know what causes it since i had mmc and the scan showed my uterus was tilted (never used to be). On the other hand you could be looking for symptoms or noticing every little thing and noticing things that were there before - just normal abdominal stuff. Example i have had a broken bone in foot for last 6 months and i havent noticed it until my mum said my foot looked strange. Just shows it can all be in your mind. Other possibility - a tummy virus x


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey lovelies :hugs:

Hope you're all well x

Well I'm still getting negs on my ov sticks and i had a slight rise in bbt on thurs an fri night so bd sat night and tonight. I had to pounce before he fell asleep tonight bless him :sleep:

mommyjill hope you're feeling ok and I haven't a clue to what the soreness is you're feeling but could it be something like pre-ovulation pains?? or your boby getting back to normal after coming off the bcp? Do you know i never really took much notice of certain things till i started ttc again and i feel i have learnt so much about conceiving just in the last month!!!

I have been getting some ewcm though the last couple of days but no other ovulation signs so will have to see what the ov sticks have to say over the next few days.

xxx


----------



## mommyjill

:hugs: Hello everyone :)

I dont know catcatcat today at work was absolute agony mostly bottom of back and very top of legs - eased off bit now thank goodness. IKWYM about noticing alot more things since TTC but this pain is so sore lol

:thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

OK so this is CD9 :happydance: things still going slowly lol

Apart from the pains in my back etc that ive been moaning about :blush: not much else to report - the little bit of brown spotting is away so im led to believe it was just very tail end of AF ( since it was first real one)

Will be doing my 3rd ov test so will let you know how that goes.

What cD are you on mumof2and 1dog?? :hugs:Is it 14?


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya all :thumbup:

mommyjill im on cd13 of my post bcp cycle. My temp was a bit higher this morning than usual and im sure i could see a faint line on my ov stick (i even got a magnifying glass to double check :haha:) Well i hope it was a faint line that will slowly turn darker when i test tomorrow. 

I needed to pee more frequent today tho but i drink loads of water anyway as i dont drink tea or coffe an i can normally hold it from 2pm till i get home at 3.30 - 4pm so then i can test but i had to go in work at 2pm so I'm not sure if that test was accurate as it says try not to go the toilet for at least a few yrs before test so its more concentrated now i dont know whether to test again tonight about 7pm??? (sorry if thats too much information!!!)

I'm now wondering whether every twinge is a symptom :wacko: 

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

:hugs: hi mumof2 im just a few days behind you then.:thumbup:

Ov test neg not even a hint of a line.... starting to wonder if maybe i will be unlucky and not ovulate for ages or at all:cry:
Sorry not like me to feel like this but with that , getting older and now my sore pains im not having good time just now.
I would go to doc but im too scared of finding out somethings wrong - if that makes sense???????????? lol

Cant seem to stop eating just now either - i have just ate 2 !!! muffins - i deserve to be sick!! :blush:

Will you be BD ing again tonight then??


----------



## mumof2and1dog

hiya :thumbup:

I totally understand 100% what u mean as I'll start to worry if it doesn't happen soon. I was ok before i started looking scientifically into conception!! 

Hope ur not feeling the pains too long hun and if they carry on u might be better going to the docs just to get things checked out as fingers crossed its nothing major but please dont leave it and suffer in silence x

I was ok the last 2 times as i got caught straightaway so there was no need to look into the technical side of things. As the days go on its so worrying especially as just coming off bcp so cycles a bit up the wall an that's why I'm doing the ov sticks an temp.

Already DTD tonight :blush: so that's 2 nights in a row I said I'd let him have the night off tomorrow so he can produce more healthy :spermy: haha I've been dying to put that emoticon in!! 
My df keeps asking me to take a hpt??? Do men know nothing :wacko: he thinks I'd be able to tell straight away probably the next day after bd hee hee x

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Ooh you are naughty mum of2 lol:haha:
2 nites in a row n heres me just havin a wee:coffee: lol 

i will see how things are in morning im thinking it must be connected with bcp cos would have started new pill pack today :wacko:

IKWYM as i got caught straight away with my 2 as well so this is all new ( albeit interesting) to me :shrug:

well hopefully you will soon be in the 2ww :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

woo hoo the TWW thats another band wagon i can jump on :haha:

I'm quite enjoying all the extra bd'ing tho :blush: Its funny how we've been together for over 11 years and u just go through your everyday routine instead of making the time to appreciate each other. Its deffo brought us closer - no pun intended :happydance: 
We're proper loved up at the min and i'm enjoying every minute its put the spark back into our relationship even though we've always been strong its like we're back to the beginning of when we first met :kiss:
AAhhhh i sound like a big softie dont i?
Is your hubby still away then?
:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Aww im a big softie too. :blush:

Yes hubby still away - he will be home friday evening:happydance:

Weve been together 17 years :thumbup: n more in love every day!! aww listen to me now :haha:

hopefully im gonna O when i need to while he is home this weekend or just after would be perfect ( just in case he is away all nxt wk too)

Not long for your BFP now then fingers x hun:hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I know fingers crossed eh!

I just dont know when to test though as i get really nervous in case of bfn so i dont like to test too early but as you know im REALLY impatient!! 

With both my girls I'll never forget the moment when the line showed positive it's hard to explain how i felt but it was the start of an exciting chapter that special time is magical and priceless. :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> I know fingers crossed eh!
> 
> I just dont know when to test though as i get really nervous in case of bfn so i dont like to test too early but as you know im REALLY impatient!!
> 
> With both my girls I'll never forget the moment when the line showed positive it's hard to explain how i felt but it was the start of an exciting chapter that special time is magical and priceless. :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:

Its an amazing surreal moment isnt it?

Hopefully we will get that moment again soon - its one of the best feelings in the world.

I am so excited , nervous,scared all at the same time.

Going to docs later today see about these pains - not so bad today but cant stand up straight - dont want to be quasimodo lol

Yes wait as long as you can for the test. I had my first experience of BFN last month but that was just off bcp but i didnt like seeeing only 1 line all the same :hugs:


----------



## catcatcat

mommyjill said:


> mumof2and1dog said:
> 
> 
> I know fingers crossed eh!
> 
> I just dont know when to test though as i get really nervous in case of bfn so i dont like to test too early but as you know im REALLY impatient!!
> 
> With both my girls I'll never forget the moment when the line showed positive it's hard to explain how i felt but it was the start of an exciting chapter that special time is magical and priceless. :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Its an amazing surreal moment isnt it?
> 
> Hopefully we will get that moment again soon - its one of the best feelings in the world.
> 
> I am so excited , nervous,scared all at the same time.
> 
> Going to docs later today see about these pains - not so bad today but cant stand up straight - dont want to be quasimodo lol
> 
> Yes wait as long as you can for the test. I had my first experience of BFN last month but that was just off bcp but i didnt like seeeing only 1 line all the same :hugs:Click to expand...

I want the red line moment again too, only to feel positive about it rather than crapping myself its going to end in disaster (how negative am i!!) 

Hope your pains are nothing - maybe just simple like a nerve or muscle thing, not being able to stand up straight would seem like siatica or something as it goes into legs. .

I cant face testing either, with both my girls I suddenly remembered to see if my period was late, as i used to be normal back then and just got on with things. I realised afs were late and got just new like a gut feeling. with mc pregnancy i had a worried feeling. and now if it happens again Im not going to be able to trust my instincts either way as too much has happened. what a carry on. must be mad. 

good luck


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Good luck to u as well catcatcat x 

Its such a delicate time them 9 months and I am so sorry for your mc i hope u get your bfp soon and have a healthy 9 months x

:dust:


----------



## mommyjill

So sorry for your mc catcatcat:flower: fingers x you get bfp soon :hugs:

Im def more a worrier this time around. Hardly bothered about much with DD had a wee scary moment early preg with DS though when i had a little bleeding but thankfully never came to anything.
Maybe thats why im so negative this time - its like i feel my luck will run out dont know if that makes sense??


----------



## mommyjill

Ok an update from me.

Went to docs yesterday - he was as much use as a chocolate teapot :haha:(not my usual one)
He gave me anti-inflamatory pills for the pain etc. 1 x3 daily - sounds all well and good until you read the leaflet with them...... as you do if you are thinking about preg lol - anyway they say not to take them after 6 months preg - well thats fine lol but then it says may make it more difficult to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! Aggghhhhhh so thats prob me out this month before ive even started trying lol ( DH gets home tonight )

Other thing is im on CD 11 and ive been using my ov stick things and nothing no extra line there is 1 line which means the test is working but not even a slight line on the other bit?? Whats going on? i know it could still be bit early but i was hoping to ov this weekend or at latest tues to cover the poss that DH might be away all next week too.

Sorry for the rant lol

How are you all getting on??:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

mommyjill said:


> Ok an update from me.
> 
> Went to docs yesterday - he was as much use as a chocolate teapot :haha:(not my usual one)
> He gave me anti-inflamatory pills for the pain etc. 1 x3 daily - sounds all well and good until you read the leaflet with them...... as you do if you are thinking about preg lol - anyway they say not to take them after 6 months preg - well thats fine lol but then it says may make it more difficult to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! Aggghhhhhh so thats prob me out this month before ive even started trying lol ( DH gets home tonight )
> 
> Other thing is im on CD 11 and ive been using my ov stick things and nothing no extra line there is 1 line which means the test is working but not even a slight line on the other bit?? Whats going on? i know it could still be bit early but i was hoping to ov this weekend or at latest tues to cover the poss that DH might be away all next week too.
> 
> Sorry for the rant lol
> 
> How are you all getting on??:hugs:

I get my +OPK around CD14 so this weekend might be good for you!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya ladies

mommyjill did u tell the doc that you were ttc before he give u the prescription??

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> mommyjill did u tell the doc that you were ttc before he give u the prescription??
> 
> :hugs:

Eh no i didnt mumof2 - its a long story and wierd really cos its only really my own doc that kinda knows whats going on had bad experience with other judgemental docs over the years and didnt want talked out of things.
Sorry - that may sound daft!!

Most anti inflam thingies are the same ( or in that group of them anyway) but i dont mind really cos pains are not quite as bad so they must be helping and i would rather miss a month than keep having the pains.

:hugs: hows things with you ?


----------



## mommyjill

Im hoping so storm1jet2 :thumbup:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I know what u mean about docs our doc is great if u get him on a good day but can be a right grumpy tit if he's not in a good mood but he has been my partners family doc since he was a baby so that's why I'm with him but he is great with kids.

I'm still bd'ing :blush: well i've let him have 2 days off as he has been so busy working but I've told him that his :spermy: will be healthier that way :D

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Hey everyone :hugs:

Hi mumof2 how are you getting on?:hugs:

Well im on CD 12 :)

Managed to BD last night:thumbup: as hubby home and fingers x for tonight and tomorrow night too lol

Had lots of ewcm yesterday but still neg on opk , however this morning i got a very faint line!! so hopefully things are about to happen!! :happydance:


----------



## Shelley71

mommyjill said:


> Hey everyone :hugs:
> 
> Hi mumof2 how are you getting on?:hugs:
> 
> Well im on CD 12 :)
> 
> Managed to BD last night:thumbup: as hubby home and fingers x for tonight and tomorrow night too lol
> 
> Had lots of ewcm yesterday but still neg on opk , however this morning i got a very faint line!! so hopefully things are about to happen!! :happydance:

Wooo Hooo Mommyjill!!! Keep doing the :sex: as much as you can!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

mommyjill said:


> Im hoping so storm1jet2 :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Yeah great news mommyjill it looks like a full weekend of :sex: for lots of us an im thinking maybe that beautiful full moon may bring us luck 

:dust:


----------



## mommyjill

Storm1jet2 said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping so storm1jet2 :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you :)Click to expand...

right back at ya ..... :) x


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Yeah great news mommyjill it looks like a full weekend of :sex: for lots of us an im thinking maybe that beautiful full moon may bring us luck
> 
> :dust:

That sounds good mumof2 :thumbup:

I wish us all the luck in the world...... and then some lol :)x


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi all

Can I join you lot? I'm a mummy of a beautiful little girl and TTC nr 2. We're in cycle nr 5......Getting a bit impatient now!
Tomorrow I've got to do some blood tests because my cycles are short ( 23 days) and irregular.

Good luck to all!


----------



## mommyjill

EnglishGirl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can I join you lot? I'm a mummy of a beautiful little girl and TTC nr 2. We're in cycle nr 5......Getting a bit impatient now!
> Tomorrow I've got to do some blood tests because my cycles are short ( 23 days) and irregular.
> 
> Good luck to all!

English girl - of course you can join. :thumbup:

IKWYM about being impatient - i am very :blush:

Good luck and hope you find an answer from the tests so you can sort all out :hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Hi how you girls all doing?:hugs:

more to join ???? come on in and share your stories:hugs:

Well im on CD13 :happydance:

Had faint line on opk yesterday and this morning it was darker - yay a + and another this afternoon but
didnt look so dark tonight so that must have been it. been DTD and going to have another go tonight lol

Not sure if hubby working away this week again or not yet so tonight might be the last chance to BD 4 bump this cycle hopefully have done enough.:shrug:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya everyone :thumbup:

I thought I'd do 2 opk test today as i had a positive yesterday and the dinnertime test was positive but when i done one early evening it was slightly lighter so hopefully it will show will my bbt in the days to come if I actually o'd

We dtd this morning but I WANT MORE hahaha I'm gonna av to snuggle closer in the morning to get my point across :winkwink:

take care all

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Hey all how are we all doing???

Hmmmm well its CD 14 for me today. My opk today was even fainter so that must have been my + like i thought yesterday. So managed to DTD last night and yippee hubby is home tonight and away the rest of the week so ive got one last shot..... till friday when can :sex: for fun.

Fingers are still x for everyone..

Mumof2and1dog how you doing? Hows those temps?:hugs:

Shelley hows things in your cycle?:hugs:

O well better go - think DH is waiting for me for a change hee hee:blush:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey all :hi:

Well I managed to DTD tonight :blush: just for luck lol and my temp was high again like on sunday an i had a faint line on the opk. It's just the waiting game now xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hey all :hi:
> 
> Well I managed to DTD tonight :blush: just for luck lol and my temp was high again like on sunday an i had a faint line on the opk. It's just the waiting game now xxx
> 
> :hugs:

Aggghhh the waiting game..... I dont wanna play!!!! lol:blush:

Im so worried that im waiting for nothing and that i may not have O at all what with just off bcp???????

So have you got your tests ready? what kind you got/getting? 
We will be testing on the same day.... will we do it at same time? lol
keep those fingers x hun xx


----------



## mumof2and1dog

mommyjill said:


> Aggghhh the waiting game..... I dont wanna play!!!! lol:blush:
> 
> Im so worried that im waiting for nothing and that i may not have O at all what with just off bcp???????
> 
> So have you got your tests ready? what kind you got/getting?
> We will be testing on the same day.... will we do it at same time? lol
> keep those fingers x hun xx


Yeah we will be testing around the same time and we will get thru this wait together x I think LLBean (Elizabeth) is the same time as well but Shelley71 is the week before

FX and sticky baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## GraceFace

You're not mad, MommyJill! I'm 40 ttc number 4! Lets just say I don't like odd numbers! LOL!


----------



## mommyjill

GraceFace said:


> You're not mad, MommyJill! I'm 40 ttc number 4! Lets just say I don't like odd numbers! LOL!

Thanks Graceface. :thumbup:

Fingers for your #4 :hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Hi everyone.

Wish i could say that time flies .....but it doesnt lol

Im now 2dpo or at least i think i am.:blush:ha ha

Cm has gone back to lotiony type and much less of it.
No line on the opk so packed them away for few weeks!! lol

Boobs are bit sore today .... hmmmm 

trying to decide which tests to buy but scared to buy them too IYKWIM as that might make AF come along.
What tests does everyone else use?

:hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

mommyjill said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wish i could say that time flies .....but it doesnt lol
> 
> Im now 2dpo or at least i think i am.:blush:ha ha
> 
> Cm has gone back to lotiony type and much less of it.
> No line on the opk so packed them away for few weeks!! lol
> 
> Boobs are bit sore today .... hmmmm
> 
> trying to decide which tests to buy but scared to buy them too IYKWIM as that might make AF come along.
> What tests does everyone else use?
> 
> :hugs:

Well my nipples were so sore yesterday (sorry TMI) but you could have hung your coat on them they were sticking out!!!! Got a sore throat today but that's probably from all the talking i do!

When I ordered my last lot of opk I mixed and matched and got 5 pregnancy tests but prior to that I ordered the plastic ones with the cap (not sure of the brand tho)

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wish i could say that time flies .....but it doesnt lol
> 
> Im now 2dpo or at least i think i am.:blush:ha ha
> 
> Cm has gone back to lotiony type and much less of it.
> No line on the opk so packed them away for few weeks!! lol
> 
> Boobs are bit sore today .... hmmmm
> 
> trying to decide which tests to buy but scared to buy them too IYKWIM as that might make AF come along.
> What tests does everyone else use?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well my nipples were so sore yesterday (sorry TMI) but you could have hung your coat on them they were sticking out!!!! Got a sore throat today but that's probably from all the talking i do!
> 
> When I ordered my last lot of opk I mixed and matched and got 5 pregnancy tests but prior to that I ordered the plastic ones with the cap (not sure of the brand tho)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

hello :)

Ha ha sorry mumof2 had to laugh - i had those coat hook nipples on Tuesday haha so so sensitive lol
I LOVE talking - worse nightmare if i lost my voice :blush:

I will prob get the 3 for a pound to start of with cos i know i will prob start doing tests far too early...

SO im 3dpo and as i said scared to get too excited about anything.
Life is so busy just now with work and kids and horse - not enough hours in the day!!
So that should really make the days go quicker - but they are not!!

What day you gonna test m um of 2?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I'm gonna try and wait till at least the 2nd April to test cos there's no way I'm testing on April Fools Day as OH prob wont believe me haha 

I know what you mean about work and kids but unfortunately we haven't got a horse only a hyperactive boxer dog!! My kids have bugged me so much for a horse since they could speak there's no way now with us ttc #3 

I've even been having to have early nights as I'm knackered come 9pm and I'm normally up till all hours!!

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> I'm gonna try and wait till at least the 2nd April to test cos there's no way I'm testing on April Fools Day as OH prob wont believe me haha
> 
> I know what you mean about work and kids but unfortunately we haven't got a horse only a hyperactive boxer dog!! My kids have bugged me so much for a horse since they could speak there's no way now with us ttc #3
> 
> I've even been having to have early nights as I'm knackered come 9pm and I'm normally up till all hours!!
> 
> :hugs:

Im gonna try hold off if i can dont like idea of bfn!!:growlmad:

Thats a good sign that you are knacked!! all pos signs

my bbs not so sore today but cant believe how much im eating lol:blush:

:hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Same here with the bbs nowhere near as sore today but we had our school fayre and I was on one of the stalls and I kept getting headrushes and felt a bit sick but dont know if it was because it was hot and stuffy but every symptom I'm feeling I'm thinking oooo is this it? am i pg? and i need to just chillax a bit and hope they are proper symptoms!! Even If i get strong symptoms I will try my best not to test cos as you say I dont like the idea of a bfn if i test too early x

I'm not looking forward to morning sickness tho :sick: I suffered terribly and I had to wear them sea sickness bands right up till about 20 weeks!! I had really bad heartburn as well and both girls were born with a full head of black hair.

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Same here with the bbs nowhere near as sore today but we had our school fayre and I was on one of the stalls and I kept getting headrushes and felt a bit sick but dont know if it was because it was hot and stuffy but every symptom I'm feeling I'm thinking oooo is this it? am i pg? and i need to just chillax a bit and hope they are proper symptoms!! Even If i get strong symptoms I will try my best not to test cos as you say I dont like the idea of a bfn if i test too early x
> 
> I'm not looking forward to morning sickness tho :sick: I suffered terribly and I had to wear them sea sickness bands right up till about 20 weeks!! I had really bad heartburn as well and both girls were born with a full head of black hair.
> 
> :hugs:

I never had much morning sickness with DD and DS so was lucky there but TBH i would put up with that if i get my bfp - didnt say i wouldnt moan about it though.

Gosh you were busy last night with all your washing etc lol.
:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

So...... im 4dpo :happydance::happydance:

.....is that all?????? lol

Nothing much to report today bbbs a little sore but not as they were, nipples only sensitive in the shower.
Cm still bit on the lotiony side but not as much recently, although will get once in the day where there is loads and then hardly anything rest of day.....wierd!!

Wee bit crampy..

What about everyone else???:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

yes mommyjill I'm so busy in my house as OH works all hours and all I seem to do is cook wash and clean and pick up after my DD's!!!

Well I have had no symptoms today whatsoever :nope: but I'm staying positive and still holding off till 2nd April to poas - I am actually missing poas at the min :winkwink:

1 week on sunday till i test :happydance: It sounds better like that rather than 9 days!!! 

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## mommyjill

That sounds familiar!!

Well ive had 3 twinges in bbs today and thats it. lol bit pathetic really :haha:

I quite enjoyed poas too esp since its all new since dd and ds only had to p on a few sticks lol

Yay for you week on sunday. ive not chose a day yet lol :hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

today im 5dpo - god its so so so slow. :(

Its still ages til i test :(

Dont really have good feeling not sure why:(

I do however feel nauseous today but thought would be too soon for that to be bump inflicted lol :blush:

Also im very crabby with everything today lol


----------



## mommyjill

:thumbup:7dpo nearly 8dpo

Getting closer to test time.......


I need to :munch: all the time. 

Only few twinges in bbs, nips still bit sensitive.
Niggles in tops of legs and backs .. hmmmmmm

Slightly nauseous ( prob from eating ALL day every day :blush: ) 

How you all getting on?:hugs2:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I thought I had already posted on here today but my post hasnt appeared!!!

Im 9 dpo still no major symptoms to report :shrug: but I'm staying positive and cant wait to test at the weekend I have a few different tests to do just to double check x

Hope ur well ladies

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> I thought I had already posted on here today but my post hasnt appeared!!!
> 
> Im 9 dpo still no major symptoms to report :shrug: but I'm staying positive and cant wait to test at the weekend I have a few different tests to do just to double check x
> 
> Hope ur well ladies
> 
> :hugs:

lol - sack that postman!!

My only symptom is that im just constantly eating ..:blush:

Yup stay positive - bring on the weekend.:hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey mommyjill 

How are you feeling today???

My spotting stopped and temps have stayed up so its all sounding good even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up I cant help but feel a bit excited :happydance::happydance:

I am gonna test 2mora hun I just cant wait any longer :brat: I got my FR test so I'm gonna see if they're working :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hey mommyjill
> 
> How are you feeling today???
> 
> My spotting stopped and temps have stayed up so its all sounding good even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up I cant help but feel a bit excited :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am gonna test 2mora hun I just cant wait any longer :brat: I got my FR test so I'm gonna see if they're working :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi:hugs:
Im ok thanks not eating so much lol

Feeling very bloated and a little nauseous. Thats it really. and suppose just feeling bit negative :nope:
So just need to shake myself up and get on with it.:thumbup:

You are very positive and quite rightly so hun - what with your spotting the other day and temps etc - all fab bring on your bfp - n i wanna know straight away lol:happydance: good luck hun:hugs:

Im gonna wait until sunday to test again ( if i can):hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I just posted on LLbeans post but thought I'd let you know on here I just tested and got a :bfn: but I'm not gonna let it get me down as I know its early days I just couldnt resist testing :winkwink:

I'm gonna leave it now till sunday xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> I just posted on LLbeans post but thought I'd let you know on here I just tested and got a :bfn: but I'm not gonna let it get me down as I know its early days I just couldnt resist testing :winkwink:
> 
> I'm gonna leave it now till sunday xxx
> 
> :hugs:

Ahhh thanks for letting me know and sorry :hugs:
I was the same just had to test but then the :bfn: just knocked me for 6. Im ok now though cos it is still early.

Was it your FRER you used?

Bring on Sunday!!!!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I feel so disheartened hun :cry: I felt like this could ov been my month I'd done everything right opk's bbt and bd whenever possible but now I feel... Do you know I cant even describe how I feel right now I feel all churny inside and really down.

I know that what I'm feeling like is probably normal when u get what looks like ur AF its like all that effort is for nothing :shrug:

My OH is really supportive tbh I came home from work and I just felt like crying my eyes out but he gave me a big hug and said dont worry there's always next month bless him!

Just went to the toilet and more spotting but I think :witch: is gonna strike good and proper over the next couple of days unfortunately.

Why oh why is it like an emotional roller coaster??? I suppose the only good thing to take out of this is that I have an 28 day cycle and I start a new cycle but will see how the next couple of days go to know for definite.

:hugs:

ps mommyjill yes it was the frer i used x


----------



## mommyjill

:hugs::hugs:for you mumof2 and another:hugs:

i know exactly how you feel.

ive been trying to stay positive but i just cant.:nope:

awww :hugs: from OH - lovely - cos sometimes in all this cos its us that "feels" things (or not as the case may be:blush:) they seem to be on the outside looking in trying to feel what we feel.

We must "try" not to let it rule our world. ( not easy i know)

Do you normally spot before af hun?

We are still in with a chance though. Im still waiting till sunday unless :witch: gets me before then - ive gone off poas lol:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

.... so im now 9dpo 

did a silly early test 7dpo :bfn: (obviously ..lol)
not tested since - waiting till sunday when af due but cramps have returned tonight ( they have been on and off my whole cycle really so no pattern)

so thinking af is already on her way af usually just STARTS lol ( never had spotting ever) and dont usually cramp before - but then usually its just a withdrawal bleed ( bcp) so all new to me :blush:

Lets just say its fascinating learning about my body.....but i wanna :bfp::cry:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

mommyjill said:


> :hugs::hugs:for you mumof2 and another:hugs:
> 
> i know exactly how you feel.
> 
> ive been trying to stay positive but i just cant.:nope:
> 
> awww :hugs: from OH - lovely - cos sometimes in all this cos its us that "feels" things (or not as the case may be:blush:) they seem to be on the outside looking in trying to feel what we feel.
> 
> We must "try" not to let it rule our world. ( not easy i know)
> 
> Do you normally spot before af hun?
> 
> We are still in with a chance though. Im still waiting till sunday unless :witch: gets me before then - ive gone off poas lol:growlmad::hugs:

aww thank you mommyjill you're so sweet :kiss: 

As no one knows we're ttc its so hard when something like this happens and you have no one to talk to! thank god I found this forum or i would go crazier than I already am!!!

I never spot before AF so as you stay we still have hope till sunday

"Its not over till the fat :witch: sings" 

I've been googling all night about spotting on 11 dpo and there's loads of positive things to come out of it so If it is AF I'll just pick myself up and start again x

:friends:


----------



## mommyjill

So im 11dpo ... i remember wishing i was at this stage but now im here i not so keen.:wacko:

Not due af till sunday well thats as far as i know what with bcp etc 

i dont know for certain i even released an egg this month let alone fertilised it so prob getting excited at slightest twinge for nothing 

bet its just a HUGE :witch: coming to pay me back for all years spent on bcp when withdrawal bleed each month only lasted 3 days and no pains. :cry:


----------



## mommyjill

12 dpo but not testing today - still gonna wait until tomorrow (unless old hag gets me first)

Im back to cramping occasionally and after eating for scotland last few weeks, today dont want to eat anything..

Nothing diff with (.)(.) and no nausea, metallic tastes or nothing, although have too much saliva in mouth having to swallow alot- wierd

Not out yet but time seems to be dragging ....:growlmad:


----------



## mommyjill

Hmmm just an update for anyone reading???????????? prob just me then lol:haha:

So im 14dpo today cd28

af think should have been due yesterday ( cycle was 26 days last month - but that was first month off bcp??) but maybe not

Did test yesterday but bfn :nope: but no signs of af either.:growlmad:

I just want one or another even if its af at least i could move on - dont fancy 2ww extending indefinitely

So just ignore my ticker lol


----------



## lynlouc

Bless you im in a similar situation , My cycles are slightly different to how they used to be and have bacame 34 days long rather than 28 ,,, so id worked it out that i was 16 dpov but ive just been on a fertility website and entered all my info and they said im only 11 dpov and that all the bfn's i have been getting are correct as ive been testing way too early , my af is due in 2 days and im having so many af symptoms ..but these are allso bfp symptoms too ??? fxd for you xxx


----------



## mommyjill

hmmmm so better change that info cos im now CD1 and my cycle length was 27 (1 day longer than first month off bcp)

Its so frustrating that af and pg symptoms are the same:growlmad:

Fingers x for you 

I will need to just pick myself up and get on with the next cycle:thumbup:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey mommyjill I'm always here reading haha :coffee:

sorry the witch turned up x what day did u O on then? Mine was cd17 so I'm not sure when its gonna be this month. I'm gonna start opk from cd7 which is 2mora woo hoo :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hey mommyjill I'm always here reading haha :coffee:
> 
> sorry the witch turned up x what day did u O on then? Mine was cd17 so I'm not sure when its gonna be this month. I'm gonna start opk from cd7 which is 2mora woo hoo :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:

:growlmad:not fair you get to POAS before me :winkwink:

Eh i ov on CD13 last time but who knows? I started opks CD7 last time but might wait till CD8 this time 

:hugs2:


----------

